# modern arnis?????????????



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

hi 

iam not a modern arnis practitioner? but i would like to know certain facts which arised when prof presas (RIP)  passed away

there is a man american who calls himself GM DELANEY who gave him the title GM when prof presas never used this title himself???

another clarification, is it true that delaney is not even Prof Presas highest ranking american practitioner???

And what about Dr Remy Presas jr. isnt he his fathers true sucessor? he would have spent more time with Prof than any american student??

and what about the high ranking Filipino students (dantes etc) who out rank these American practitioners including Delaney..??

Thanks

terry


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *hi
> 
> iam not a modern arnis practitioner? but i would like to know certain facts which arised when prof presas (RIP)  passed away
> ...


A couple of very short answers:

Jeff Delaney and Randi Shea, were posted up on what is now the IMAF website, as _co-successors._   Jeff has taken on the GM title by himself.

Yes, it is true.  I, Tim Hartman, Dieter Knuettel and I think Kelly Worden are all 6th Degree Black Belts under Prof. Presas and Jeff was only a 5th.  Jeff and a number of others were given titles of "Master of Tapi-Tapi" which, according to the website named above, superceded numerical rank.

Remy Jr. is Prof. Presas' familial successor.  As to the style, I don't know that Remy Presas publicly named anyone successor.  He didn't spend more time with any other American student.  Prof. Presas was estranged from his family for a good number of years and the Presas children have stated this.

Several of the other high ranking Filipino students of Prof. Presas have aligned themselves with MARPPIO.  I ddo not know about all of his Filipino students.  Datu Shishir Inocalla would be the man to ask.

Search out the other threads in this forum site on the questions you have.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2003)

Actually Dan,

I think the IMAF Website went something like this.

GM Presas is Sick Dr. Schea is taking over as Chariman and  Delany will be his assistant.

Then the site was changed to read Co-successors.

Then the site was changed again to read Co-GrandMasters (* Although at this time the split had occured between Delaney and Dr. Schea. *) I believe at some future date the web site listed Dr. Schea as retired and then even later the site was changed to just GM Delaney.

Yes there were and are people who out rank and out class Jeff Delaney. I apologize if this upsets any JD followers. I will meet him
or any of his students on the mats to compare technique at any time, if anyone has a problem with my comments. If I am shown that he is better, then so be it, as I am only a 3rd degree or Lakan Tatlo. Yet, I do not plan on seeking him out.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 27, 2003)

Rich,

Thanks for the clarification.  I haven't read that website for so long that I was going by memory.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Rich,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.  I haven't read that website for so long that I was going by memory.
> ...



No Biggie Dan,

Just that The site was changing all the time, when previously it was not changing except for seminars and camps.

JD did it slowly and during a period when everyone was in shock. 

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *
> JD did it slowly and during a period when everyone was in shock.
> 
> :asian: *



Cute little guy.

Dan


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 27, 2003)

Just a brief reply here.

The IMAF website in the year 2000 and 2001 (leading up to Professor's death) was under JD's control. Therefore, he basically posted on the website what he wanted. In September or October of 2001,  he unilaterally took control of the website and proceeded to name his own board of directors and officers.

It was then that the Schea group set up their own website. At that time the JD group and the Schea group went their separate ways.

As a short aside which has been discussed a long time ago on this forum, Dr. Schea has never desired the GM title. He's rather old fashioned in that respect.

That's the long and short of it.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Dr. Schea has never desired the GM title. He's rather old fashioned in that respect.
> Take care,
> Brian Johns *



Brian!
Howdy.  Haven't seen you in this forum for a while.  For those of you who haven't been around Randi Shea, he's a gentleman as well.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 27, 2003)

> Brian!
> Howdy. Haven't seen you in this forum for a while. For those of you who haven't been around Randi Shea, he's a gentleman as well.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Hi Dan !

I've been up to my eyeballs with work, house stuff and oh yeah, Modern Arnis classes here in town !! 

I'm breathing a little easier now and should have more time to post.

You're right about Randi Schea being a gentleman. He's also heck of a martial artist.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

so delany is an unofficial GM...as a 5thdan wow....
i think it is pretty sad what he is doing i just hope that the prof cab R.I.P with all this going on....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Just a brief reply here.
> 
> The IMAF website in the year 2000 and 2001 (leading up to Professor's death) was under JD's control. Therefore, he basically posted on the website what he wanted. In September or October of 2001,  he unilaterally took control of the website and proceeded to name his own board of directors and officers.
> ...




To Dr Schea and and the IMAF, 

I apologize if that is what any read into my comments. I was not clear on who was running the web site as Brian has pointed out.

I know that Dr. Schea never claimed any such thing.


I agree with Dan and Brian that Randi has always been friendly and nice, every time I have meet him or seen him, from 1987 to the last time I talked to him in 2002. 


:asian:


----------

